# The Time Machine, Ramsey. Cambs, Aug 13



## Winch It In (Sep 3, 2013)

*The Time Machine, was given the name by Dsankt, Otter & Loops back in 2008.
*
Its been on my and *Tocsin Bang's* hit list for a few years since. So one Friday came up that both of us had a day off. Being quite local for us. We both decided to check it out. I had Chest Waders ready and rest of my kit. Hal was pretty confidant that thigh waders were ideal but he found out the hard way. I would say next time take a mask as there was a bad taste in the air. 

Some History:

Ramsey in Cambridgeshire is unique in all of England... For it has a river running under the town. The Clock was originally powered from the river running under it.

Before the Fens were drained Ramsey was an island, isolated and safe, ideal for the world famous abbey and centre for education that was once here.

In the 1850s when the London, Kings Cross to Edinburgh railway was built Holme Fen was drained, this resulted in the drop of water in Ramsey and so the 'Arches' were built. The work started in 1852 and was finished in 1854.

During the construction problems were found with water flow during the winter of 1852. From the Clock Tower onwards it was decided to continue with three culverts, the main culvert being assisted with two side culverts. The side culverts also took sewage.

On with the pics.
















Raw sewage was found along this part.






Hal doing his doggy impression.



Workmen made a Booboo, and yes that is a road sign blocking the hole.












The End.



Hal will add his pics later.
Thanks for Looking.
*Winch*​


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice one, kept meaning to do this one this summer, but never did. Good to see it still looking the same. 
Did you get fish swimming into you? 
Ace pics


----------



## Winch It In (Sep 3, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Did you get fish swimming into you?
> Ace pics



Thanks buddy, We sure did, Hal bumped into a huge Pike.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 3, 2013)

Winch It In said:


> Thanks buddy, We sure did, Hal bumped into a huge Pike.



Eek! Still better than a huge pikie.  

Did you see any bats? There were some up in the shafts leading to the manholes when I went. Seemed so odd, I just couldn't visualise walking at street level and having bats beneath ones feet! 

Really well lit pics, it can get a little dark underground!


----------



## sYnc_below (Sep 3, 2013)

Winch It In said:


> Hal was pretty confident that thigh waders were ideal but he found out the hard way









Stank of piss and shit all the way home 

p.s Watch out for ginger fish 

Piccy dupes and some cut & shut viddy >>































[ame]http://vimeo.com/73383703[/ame]


----------



## sYnc_below (Sep 3, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Eek! Still better than a huge pikie.
> 
> Did you see any bats?



Bats, fish, mountain bikes, golden nuggets, fanny plasters...


----------



## Winch It In (Sep 3, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Eek! Still better than a huge pikie.
> 
> Did you see any bats? There were some up in the shafts leading to the manholes when I went. Seemed so odd, I just couldn't visualise walking at street level and having bats beneath ones feet!
> 
> Really well lit pics, it can get a little dark underground!


 
I did see a bat, unfortunatly to close for comfort! One flew close to my face as I didn't have my head torch on and being upfront walking forward using Hal's light.
We swayed away from walking above ground on this occasion as it looked bad enough that two Gimps walking down the High Street in waders on a blazing hot day.
Some of the lighting was down to Hal, as he takes a few gizmo's for that purpose.


----------



## MD (Sep 3, 2013)

good work fellas love this shot 
http://www.goatsurfer.com/images/explores/2013/time_machine_2013_05.jpg


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Sep 3, 2013)

Rrr Cartoon Head from Ideal!
Great report, 
thanks..


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 3, 2013)

Sounds like a great trip,ace photos.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Very crisp photos... good work!


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 12, 2013)

Fingers crossed for work in Cambs before the weather turns

That chamber http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae195/WinchItIn/The Time Machine/IMG_6050.jpg looks amazing


----------



## sYnc_below (Sep 12, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> Fingers crossed for work in Cambs before the weather turns



Nah...more flow in winter would be more fun


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 12, 2013)

Really great shots there!


----------



## Fury161 (Sep 13, 2013)

great pics, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice set guys I was beginning to wonder what happened to Mr Cillit_Bang  How you doing Tocsin?


----------



## sYnc_below (Sep 16, 2013)

Priority 7 said:


> How you doing Tocsin?



All good buddy, just don't bother posting much on forums these days...still getting out there though


----------

